# jdkoreclipse come



## topsite (Jun 20, 2011)

you kernel is great.But can not use this vipermod


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Did this kernel just disappear??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

it doesnt work with vipermod. MY DInc and EVo kernels do.


----------



## topsite (Jun 20, 2011)

Your kernel support openvpn and call recording is very good,i like.Why delete posts？Please continue to update the kernel！add support vipermod，thanks.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I will update on my site (link in my sig) only. I will possibly update here once i get stuff straightened out.


----------



## topsite (Jun 20, 2011)

no ringtones When incoming calls,Occasionally, not always have.
nerozehl's kernel is same.but Imoseyon's kernel Not have this problem


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

topsite said:


> no ringtones When incoming calls,Occasionally, not always have.
> nerozehl's kernel is same.but Imoseyon's kernel Not have this problem


 Ill look into it.


----------



## topsite (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks，I will wait


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

topsite said:


> thanks，I will wait


 I will push out updates on my site.


----------



## topsite (Jun 20, 2011)

ok，I know.lol


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

just dont sign up for my forum...im updating my forum in the next few days.


----------

